# VERY IMPORTANT MESSAGE!!!



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

GO BUCS !!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, that's not even right. :x


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sure it is. It even feels good. Come on, say it with me now....GO...BUCS. Ok, now with a little more enthusiasm....GO BUCS! By george, I think you've got it!

:bowdown: TAMPA BAY BUCCANEERS!!! :jammin:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, for heaven's sake; you've lost your mind now. :lol:

Goooo B-b-b-b-b-raves!!!!!!!! :bop: :bop: :wink: :wink:

(Very IMPT Messages get me every time.) Breaking News is even a better lure. :eyeroll:


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Go Devil Rays........OK, even I cant say that without laughing. :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I haven't even paid attention to TB this year...how's the team looking?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i think they just won there first game in the little league woeld series.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Dang braves slipped behind the Phillies again. Thank goodness the Mets collapsed last night after jumping out to that large lead!!

We need Renteria back !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> I haven't even paid attention to TB this year...how's the team looking?


Bucs or D Rays?


----------

